# I hate my parents when they drink



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I just got home about an hour ago (a little after midnight here) and I rarely stay out late but I was with some friends after work. Anyway I get home and go to tell my dad I'm home because he usually worries a lot about me and he's noticably been drinking. So I just went to my room to try to sleep and I quick looked out the window and saw a light was flashing in my car. I check it and idk why but I tried to ask my dad what it meant and he's too drunk to know what he's talking about and goes on some ramble that has nothing to do with the topic.

He doesn't drink that much often but when he does it p****s me off so much! My mom drinks too (she wasn't doing anything tonight though but isn't home) and more often than my dad and she's more on the angry drunk side. I don't think they are quite alcoholics but they need to stop this I'm so ticked right now. I hate drunk people they're awful! I swear I'm never going to drop ink and put people through this ugh...


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel ya. I hate my mum when she's drunk. I have to babysit her because she acts so much like a child. It makes me feel uncomfortable and ridiculous and i wonder if i'm the only human being in the world doing this right now.It puts me off drinking so much.... So yeah i know what you're going through.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you not like it because of how they act when drunk? I hate drunks also btw. My uncle drinks a lot and I don't like being around him. He asks the same questions over and over again, he is loud, and he is constantly puking.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah it's mainly the way they act. People get either really stupid or really mean. Actually just last night I ran into two drunk idiots outside the gas station who kept bugging me and I just dashed inside got my stuff and left as fast as I possibly could. Really scary!


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

My parents are morons on alcohol. Their favourite thing to do is to talk for hours in a sorrowful or angry tone and drink with depressing music. It usually involves talking crap about people over and over including me, and bringing up the past. I would escape from it but being a loner I have no choice but to endure it.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I can relate to pretty much everything in this thread. Except my parents drink every night. There are periods where my dad doesn't drink during the week but he goes back to it. My mom has drank pretty much every night for as long as I remember.

I don't notice much change when my dad drinks. But my mom can be very moody, she will get touchy feely or bitter and sarcastic. What most often happens is after we go to bed she sits in the living room and complains to herself. My dad is asleep during this so doesn't know. Complaining about things that happened recently that she thinks are bad or about people that said things she thinks are stupid. I can't really hear what she says as I close my bedroom door and go to sleep.

The worst is when she gets mad and gets passive aggressive toward my dad and complains to herself. Then he gets mad too. That rarely happens but usually it happens on a saturday night and I can sense it coming all day.

When they get this way and I get frustrated they just tell me to grow up. I usually just go outside or to my room.

Oh and I know what you mean about being out late. I try to be home by 11:30 at the latest. I know they worry but with my mom I never know what mood she will be in if I get gome late. My dad is usually asleep by 11.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

That sounds a lot like my mom. Luckily she's out of town right now and I don't have to deal with that.

But yeah I remember as a kid when they drank and got all stupid I would get very upset and they would get mad at me for being upset. So I developed a weird habit of hiding in the bathroom to cry because I didn't know how to handle anything. And typing this I realize why I don't remember my childhood unless I really think. I don't want to remember ugh....


----------



## actin weird (Mar 26, 2015)

both of my parents have had problems with alcohol and i think it might be part of the reason i have social anxiety issues, they're not so bad now but when i was younger (11-15) it was kinda terrible. i didn't live with my dad so i wasn't around him much, but my mum would be drunk almost every night and i used to hate her, i still live with my mum now and she's like a different person but i still feel uncomfortable around her, i don't think i've had a proper conversation with her since i was a kid. she still drinks occasionally but i don't care anymore she's an adult she can do what she wants, i don't have to be around her so i just ignore her.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

my bro used to be a mean drunk, ok maybe not mean but annoying 

he used to come in crying telling how much he loved me "i love you nep, im sorry for all the things ive done" (nep isn't my real name, maybe i'll change it legally one day idk) ok anyway when we stopped sharing rooms and he got a job and moved out life was nepper, i guess i dont really miss him since we didn't have many shared interests and it helps me since i can have more space to hide all the things i dont want my parents seeing which would be more awkward than some guy offering me eggplants at a farmers market


----------

